# Unterschied C# und Java?



## Transrapid033 (12. September 2012)

Hallo,

wie überschrift schon sagt frage ich mich, ob der Unterschied groß ist?

Derzeit besuche ich die 3.Klasse HTL(Höhere Technische Lehranstalt) und habe schon seit 2 jahren c# praxis.......
Bis jtz habe ich Generics, bäume usw... gelernt!

Hättet ihr gute Tipps(Seiten, Tutorials, etc....) für mich, sodass ich mich schnell in dieser Sprache wohlfühle?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Vorschläge!

MfG
Transrapid033


----------



## X2theZ (12. September 2012)

sowas zum bleistift? guide to C# | Startseite

tante edit fragt: welche htl besuchst du bzw. wo ist diese edvo wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Spinal (12. September 2012)

Was genau willst du wissen? Ob du mit Java klarkommst? Ich vermute mal, wenn man mit objektorientierten Programmieren zurecht kommt ist auch Java kein Problem. Aber was genau willst du denn machen? Java ist schließlich nicht einfach eine Programmiersprache, sondern auch eine Plattform. Java EE bietet zb. einige Technologien, die für verteilte Anwendungen von Belang sind. Ich kenne mich allerdings auch nicht so gut aus und mit c# gar nicht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Transrapid033 (12. September 2012)

HTL Leonding

Das weiß ich!


mit den ganzen bibliotheken und so?


----------



## rabe08 (12. September 2012)

Es gibt grundsätzliche Unterschiede, Java kennt z.B. keine Pointer (nach offizieller Lesart...), Sandboxprinzip etc. pp. Wenn Du allerdings eine Programmiersprache beherrschst, sollte der Umstieg auf weitere nicht so schwer fallen. Als Buch übergreifend kann ich Dir empfehlen Concepts of Programming Languages.: Amazon.de: Robert W. Sebesta: Englische Bücher, eine ältere Auflage für wenig Geld tut es auch. Ansonsten findest Du hier zu Java alles, die Basis hast Du ja schon aus C# Java Platform SE 7


----------



## Research (12. September 2012)

Der Größste Unterschied dürfte sein das für Java eine Virtuelle Maschine gestartet wird. Dies führt dazu das Java-Programme sehr langsam und Ressourcen-fressend ist.


----------



## rabe08 (12. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Der Größste Unterschied dürfte sein das für Java eine Virtuelle Maschine gestartet wird. Dies führt dazu das Java-Programme sehr langsam und Ressourcen-fressend ist.


 
Nun ja, im Laufe der Zeit ist die Perfomance wirklich gut geworden. Zu Anfang war es eine Katastrophe, aber inzwischen ist es nicht nur o.k.


----------



## bingo88 (12. September 2012)

C# ähnelt Java sehr stark, du kannst 80% oder so direkt weiterverwenden (also was die Syntax angeht). Das Java langsam ist, stimmt heute auch nicht mehr so ohne weiteres, es wurde viel optimiert (JIT compiler, on-the-fly Optimierungen, etc.). Abgesehen davon setzt C# auf einer ähnlichen Technik wie Java, auch C# erzeugt keinen nativen Maschinencode, sondern hat eine "VM" (.NET Runtime) dazwischen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Performance im wesentlichen vergleichbar.


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2012)

wollts grad sagen ^^ c# verfolgt mit dem .net zeugs ja den selben weg wie java mit der jre oder wies sichs schimpfte ^^


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2012)

Java läuft auf 5 Millionen Geräten (laut Oracle ). 
Die Syntax sind ähnlich, beides Objektorientierte Sprachen. (C# ist die softcore variante von cpp aka c++)

Beide werden über einen JIT compiler on-the-fly compiled. Performance Technisch sind sie relativ gleich auf, allerdings läuft Java auf weitaus mehr Geräten.

Für Realtime Anwendungen empfehle ich jedoch C/C++.


----------



## Supeq (14. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Der Größste Unterschied dürfte sein das für Java eine Virtuelle Maschine gestartet wird. Dies führt dazu das Java-Programme sehr langsam und Ressourcen-fressend ist.


 
Glaub du verwechselst C# mit C+(+)^^


----------



## Leandros (14. September 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Glaub du verwechselst C# mit C+(+)^^


 
Öhhm. Hast du richtig Zitiert?


----------



## Spinal (14. September 2012)

Hat er wohl, der Threadersteller fragt nach den Unterschieden zwischen C# und Java. Das Java soviel ressourcenfressender ist, wäre bei einem Vergleich mit C++ angebracht, nicht aber mit C#.

So verstehe ich es zumindest.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Leandros (15. September 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Hat er wohl, der Threadersteller fragt nach den Unterschieden zwischen C# und Java. Das Java soviel ressourcenfressender ist, wäre bei einem Vergleich mit C++ angebracht, nicht aber mit C#.


 
Der Vergleich zwischen Java und C# macht aber in meinen augen mehr Sinn da sie in der funktionsweise sich mehr ähneln als C# und Cpp. Diese haben nämlich außer dem Namen nicht viel gemeinsam.


----------



## Spinal (15. September 2012)

Der Thread hat ja auch genau dies als Überschrift. Aber es wurde behauptet, C# sei Ressourcenfressender als Java. Deshalb meinte Supeq wohl, der Vergleich passt eher zu Java und C++ als zu Java und C#.
Ganz davon abgesehen ist es dem Threadersteller sicher nicht um die Performance gegangen.

bye
Spinal


----------

